# Breakin' In The 310bhs



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, as some of you read I had a horrific time getting my camper from the dealer thanks to an ice storm that caused a 2 hour drive to be a 6 hour drive. As a result I threw everything from my trade into the 310 and have never set it up beside dropping it off at my seasonal site. Well...a buddy of mine has been itching to go camping and his site is just 3 spots down, so we're gonna go up and have a guys weekend. This Saturday I'll get to break in the 310 and spend my first night in her. It should be a good test since it's supposed to get to 24F. I'll find out if the furnace works! Anyway, I am so stoked, I love camping and just can't wait to sit around the fire with a beer in hand, freezing to death, but having a great time.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Dub said:


> Well, as some of you read I had a horrific time getting my camper from the dealer thanks to an ice storm that caused a 2 hour drive to be a 6 hour drive. As a result I threw everything from my trade into the 310 and have never set it up beside dropping it off at my seasonal site. Well...a buddy of mine has been itching to go camping and his site is just 3 spots down, so we're gonna go up and have a guys weekend. This Saturday I'll get to break in the 310 and spend my first night in her. It should be a good test since it's supposed to get to 24F. I'll find out if the furnace works! Anyway, I am so stoked, I love camping and just can't wait to sit around the fire with a beer in hand, freezing to death, but having a great time.


Well you will not be the only "crazy one" camping out in the cold. I am heading out tomorrow morning. We have had blowing snow all day today, and the wind is blowing at about 30 mph right now. I just plan on using my electric heaters, and burning through the 1/2 cord of firewood in the bed of my truck. Oh yea and a few egg nogs with some warming additives.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

outback loft said:


> Well, as some of you read I had a horrific time getting my camper from the dealer thanks to an ice storm that caused a 2 hour drive to be a 6 hour drive. As a result I threw everything from my trade into the 310 and have never set it up beside dropping it off at my seasonal site. Well...a buddy of mine has been itching to go camping and his site is just 3 spots down, so we're gonna go up and have a guys weekend. This Saturday I'll get to break in the 310 and spend my first night in her. It should be a good test since it's supposed to get to 24F. I'll find out if the furnace works! Anyway, I am so stoked, I love camping and just can't wait to sit around the fire with a beer in hand, freezing to death, but having a great time.


Well you will not be the only "crazy one" camping out in the cold. I am heading out tomorrow morning. We have had blowing snow all day today, and the wind is blowing at about 30 mph right now. I just plan on using my electric heaters, and burning through the 1/2 cord of firewood in the bed of my truck. Oh yea and a few egg nogs with some warming additives.
[/quote]

Today is the day!! Going up this afternoon and can't wait!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Dub said:


> Well, as some of you read I had a horrific time getting my camper from the dealer thanks to an ice storm that caused a 2 hour drive to be a 6 hour drive. As a result I threw everything from my trade into the 310 and have never set it up beside dropping it off at my seasonal site. Well...a buddy of mine has been itching to go camping and his site is just 3 spots down, so we're gonna go up and have a guys weekend. This Saturday I'll get to break in the 310 and spend my first night in her. It should be a good test since it's supposed to get to 24F. I'll find out if the furnace works! Anyway, I am so stoked, I love camping and just can't wait to sit around the fire with a beer in hand, freezing to death, but having a great time.


Well you will not be the only "crazy one" camping out in the cold. I am heading out tomorrow morning. We have had blowing snow all day today, and the wind is blowing at about 30 mph right now. I just plan on using my electric heaters, and burning through the 1/2 cord of firewood in the bed of my truck. Oh yea and a few egg nogs with some warming additives.
[/quote]

Today is the day!! Going up this afternoon and can't wait!
[/quote]

I just got back from my outing, it was a good weekend, didn't have to bring any firewood back, and had only a box of donuts left to clean out of the refrigerator. The temperatures here were in the teens on Thursday when I headed out and with the wind chill was in the negative teens. With my two electric heaters, I had a nice comfortable inside temperature of about 72.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hope all goes well for you in your maiden "voyage".

Mark


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Everything went well. It was about 20F outside and I kept the inside around 60-65F with the furnace (to heat the cold floors) and an electric heater. Found out my CO detector worked...my seasonal site gets charged $30+electric for any usage off season so I was running my generator to save some cash since I need to run it some and I won't be up enough for the $30 charge to be worthwhile....well, somehow the exhaust kept getting in the camper and it set it off. So I had to shut it off and plug into the pole. Now I have to go up a few more times this winter to make it worth it ;-)

Took me about 3-4 hours to put everything away. Had to make a list of stuff I need for it like TP holder, paper towel holder, etc., all the good stuff I had setup in mine. I have so much storage it's insane. There are tons of empty drawers and cabinets in there...and in my old 25footer it was packed tight!

I got some pics I'll put up later. Love the new camper!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I have so much storage it's insane.


I know what you mean. I have some drawers that have never had anything in them.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dub said:


> Everything went well. It was about 20F outside and I kept the inside around 60-65F with the furnace (to heat the cold floors) and an electric heater. Found out my CO detector worked...my seasonal site gets charged $30+electric for any usage off season so I was running my generator to save some cash since I need to run it some and I won't be up enough for the $30 charge to be worthwhile....well, somehow the exhaust kept getting in the camper and it set it off. So I had to shut it off and plug into the pole. Now I have to go up a few more times this winter to make it worth it ;-)
> 
> Took me about 3-4 hours to put everything away. Had to make a list of stuff I need for it like TP holder, paper towel holder, etc., all the good stuff I had setup in mine. I have so much storage it's insane. There are tons of empty drawers and cabinets in there...and in my old 25footer it was packed tight!
> 
> I got some pics I'll put up later. Love the new camper!


Sounds like a great first time in the Outback. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > I have so much storage it's insane.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. I have some drawers that have never had anything in them.
> ...


That's funny, my DW could probably fill both of your campers after filling ours....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

My Dw Loves all the cabinet space.....................and filling it


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Here we go....

The truck, seasonal site (175' long riverfront), and the 310BHS. 









Entry way back









Master bed...note that the outlets in here are on the ceiling..a first for me...gotta add a shelf for the clock








Note, our old camper had a red interior so all of our linens, etc are color matched to it....the 310 has a "Fern" greenish interior.

Bunkhouse, all but the bottom bunk out.









Bunkhouse looking forward.








Note the swivel 27" LCD HDTV that I love!

The Badness guarding the air mattress couch.









My "lil" half ton v8.









Sorry that the pics aren't that good, I left the camera in the truck and couldn't get the condensation to go away in the morning once I got everything setup. Also was too lazy to hook up my external flash for less noise. I'll get it next time when it's not 20F outside.

And for comparison, here is the old camper..

Master suite, kitchen, and dinette.









The HUGE Bunkhouse from the dinnete back.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Very NICE!!!! .............looks a bit familiar


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice!









Glad to hear the weekend went well!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! I think the pics turned out nice!! Best of luck with your new 310!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The pictures looked great to me! Every year I have a guys weekend. Four to Six of us go up for a long weekend and have a good time. For several of the people that go it's their opportunity to not worry about anything and just unwind.

I have been doing that for about 6 years now and it has become almost expected. We usually go in October and it usually always gets down into the 20's or 30's. The Outback's furnace does a good job at keeping things warm and comfortable.

Whether, rain, sleet or even snow we have yet to have had a less than good time yet. Congrats on your new rig and here's to future good times!

Eric


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! I love that thing. Got a shopping list and I'm headed to WalMart tonight to get a few things like a curved shower rod, more sheets, etc. I think I'm gonna do another night up there pretty soon. A guys night yearly would be a great idea.

On another note...how long can the furnace run on a single tank? 8 gallons to 1 tank....~90,000BTUs gallon/propane...30,000BTU furnace that runs non stop first two hours then on and off for the rest of the time. Probably last a few days on one tank?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My OB used a tank in ~5 days when we had it set up in the winter. Temps were in the High 20's I beleive. Of course it all depends on how low you set the thermostat at night.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I made it 4 days last year on one tank, I guess it all depends on the temps and what you have it set at.

I gotta hand it to you camping in Ohio during this time of year is not all that common and your trip sounded
great.

We had about 12" of snow yesterday and today and I wish I was in the woods somewhere camping with all
this snow and a campfire and a few buddies.









Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> I made it 4 days last year on one tank, I guess it all depends on the temps and *what you have it set at*.
> 
> I gotta hand it to you camping in Ohio during this time of year is not all that common and your trip sounded
> great.
> ...


What did you have it set at? and was it comfortable...?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> I made it 4 days last year on one tank, I guess it all depends on the temps and *what you have it set at*.
> 
> I gotta hand it to you camping in Ohio during this time of year is not all that common and your trip sounded
> great.
> ...


What did you have it set at? and was it comfortable...?
[/quote]

It was in the mid 30s during the day and mid 20s during the night. I kept the temp on the thermostat around 64 0r 65 or so. I keep my
air vents cracked a bit and we were in the woods so we had no sun to warm the trailer during the day. We also used the propane for the
hot water, fridge and cooking.

Mark


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I wanted to go up this weekend and tonight would have been great but we went to the RV show instead. Wife spent now $600 on the RV buying new comforters, sheets, bathroom stuff, etc for the 310. It will look really nice once we get the chance to go up and put all this stuff away.

One thing I did notice and it may be a problem...on my furnace control, the high low doesn't change anything and the fan on/auto doesn't do anything either...can't set the fan to just on.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Dub said:


> I wanted to go up this weekend and tonight would have been great but we went to the RV show instead. Wife spent now $600 on the RV buying new comforters, sheets, bathroom stuff, etc for the 310. It will look really nice once we get the chance to go up and put all this stuff away.
> 
> One thing I did notice and it may be a problem...on my furnace control, the high low doesn't change anything and the fan on/auto doesn't do anything either...can't set the fan to just on.


I think those features only work on the air conditioner if I recall.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Not much going on today...was thinking about going up to the camper and spending another night. Looks like it'll be 11F today and 0F tonight...which is 13F difference from where we live....that's pretty cold....


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, what campground are you seasonal at? Powell is close to Columbus, correct? A campground that we really liked in that area was Lazy River at Granville.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We season at Arrowpoint Campground on the Mohican River. Our site is 175' long, 25' wide, water and electric and gray water drains. It's a nice campground but very basic, no pool, no shower houses, just a small store, every site on the river, and the canoe livery's will pick you up there and you can paddle back down to the campsite. I've never heard of Lazy River but will check it out. It's $75 + your electric to camp all six months in the winter, not bad!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Did you go to your camper this weekend? Campfire? Drink Beer?


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Did you go to your camper this weekend? Campfire? Drink Beer?


Yep, wife and I spent about $600 on new bedding, bathroom stuff, and kitchen items for the 310BHS and we've been dying to take them up. So we called some friends up and went up to the campsite. I am also replacing the flooring in my house, going from carpet to wood. I had two pallets and a desk I hated that we burned in addition to the regular wood. Funny how pallets burn so hot??? Drink of choice was Jack and Coke. A good time was had by all, was my 3 months old daughters first camping trip...not bad, 0F and she loved the fire!


----------

